# [EVDL] AC controller identification



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello,

I'm looking for help to identify the manufacturer and type of this AC motor
controller:
http://666kb.com/i/bmj9jgotflrarrq8u.jpg

This is the controller used in the Tazzari Zero
(http://www.tazzari-zero.com) but Tazzari has ripped and grinded off all
original labels.
I know that it almost looks like a Curtis 1234, but not exactly and also the
1234 is not available for a 84V system like its used in the Zero.

Thanks in advance,
Jens
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AC-controller-identification-tp2533695p2533695.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Doesn't look anything like a curtis, connector is in the wrong place, and
connections for power aren't in the right place.


One thing to note though, the 1234 goes to 84V (high voltage cutoff is 108V)



> Jens Schacherl <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It looks a bit like a Zapi, but again not exactly.



> Jens Schacherl <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Hello,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your answers.
Most likely it's really a Zapi AC3 with a special case, I have seen the
specs "80V/450A" that are handwritten on the label in the picture exactly in
one AC3 datasheet I found.

The Tazzari also allows to user to switch between four different drive modes
(Rain/Eco/Normal/Sport), and the AC3 features "10 different sets of
parameters". They must be changeable while driving then, probably over the
CAN bus.

Problem is that with current Zeros, there is no real gap between
acceleration and recuperation on the power pedal, so you can't coast. I
think Tazzari will change this soon, but dealers have no possibility yet to
optimize existing cars.

Regards,
Jens
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AC-controller-identification-tp2533695p2539564.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jens Schacherl <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Thank you all for your answers.
> > Most likely it's really a Zapi AC3 with a special case, I have seen the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Tue, Sep 14, 2010 at 8:46 PM, Jens Schacherl <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> > Problem is that with current Zeros, there is no real gap between
> > acceleration and recuperation on the power pedal, so you can't coast. I
> > think Tazzari will change this soon, but dealers have no possibility yet
> ...


----------

